#ubuntu-manual 2010-09-27
<humphreybc> who's around?
 * nisshh waves!
<humphreybc> hey Ryan
<nisshh> hey
<humphreybc> warm weather over there?
<nisshh> in the mid 20's id say
<humphreybc> It got to a whole 18 degrees here today, SO warm!
<nisshh> its been nice here for the last month or two :)
<humphreybc> lol
<humphreybc> how hot does it get in the peak of summer?
<nisshh> hmmm
<nisshh> the record for around here is 46 C
<nisshh> but generally it only hits high 30's
<nisshh> and thats during a hot summer
<humphreybc> eek
<humphreybc> i haven't been in here for about a week, what's new?
<nisshh> haha
<humphreybc> this cycle has just been disastrous for me
<nisshh> yea
<nisshh> humphreybc, work on the maverick manual was picking up the pace a week or two ago, but its slow again now
<nisshh> yep
<nisshh> last commit was 5 days ago
<humphreybc> =S
<humphreybc> damn
<humphreybc> I wish I could help
<humphreybc> but I am so bogged down with work
<nisshh> yea
<nisshh> humphreybc, has a release manager for every second cycle been chosen yet?
<humphreybc> nope
<humphreybc> but we can work that out later
<nisshh> yea, after natty cycle i guess
<humphreybc> I'll be able to commit to release manager for natty. Uni starts in March though, so I might have to pull back a bit in the last month or two of release. But for the first four months, should be sweet as
<nisshh> thats good
<nisshh> ill go through and update the glossary and index again at some point
<nisshh> been pretty busy myself these last few weeks
<ChrisWoollard> Hello
<ChrisWoollard> thorwil: ping
 * daker afk
<bilalakhtar> humphreybc: Hey, Which OS are you using that you are unable to find empathy? Windows?
<humphreybc> no, i'm on ubuntu and I clicked the wrong thing and Empathy popped up
<bilalakhtar> humphreybc: And, what about UbuntuGamer? Who is going to launch it? Joey?
<humphreybc> you'll find out soon enough
<humphreybc> right now, i'm incredibly frustrated and angry
<bilalakhtar> humphreybc: Exams over?
<humphreybc> probably not the best time to ask me about Ubuntu Gamer
<humphreybc> no, not at all
 * bilalakhtar understands
<nisshh> humphreybc, here: /join #rantandswear :)
<popey> not #ubuntugamer?
<humphreybc> I think we might be sorting it out now. People have decided to make an appearance.
<daker> godbyk, anything about the staging site ?
#ubuntu-manual 2010-09-28
<thorwil> good morning!
<ChrisWoollard> ping: throwil
<thorwil> ChrisWoollard: pong
<ChrisWoollard> oooo, hello
<ChrisWoollard> I noticed that you updated the titlepage images the other day
<thorwil> hi. mised you by 20 minutes or so, yesterday
<ChrisWoollard> I was at lunch and had to run awayd
<ChrisWoollard> is titlepage/title_page_letter_template.svg the new image for standard titlepage? I noticed that the names have changed a little
<ChrisWoollard> thorwil?
<thorwil> ChrisWoollard: being in letter format, it's for en_US
<thorwil> ChrisWoollard: and being a template, it shouldn't be used directly
<thorwil> because the "10.10" part has to be replaced by the script that does the translations
<ChrisWoollard> I was just wondering. I think I have to convert it to a pdf to get the manual to compile. That was what had to be done last time
<thorwil> actually, i should create the en versions
<ChrisWoollard> :)
<thorwil> ChrisWoollard, godbyk: renamed the templates to be less wordy and added en and en_US versions (A4 and Letter)
<thorwil> for Lucid, we had en_AU and en_GB, but i don't see the point in that
<ChrisWoollard> I agree, I would have expected those to be handled by the translation teams. There is no point in a en_AU and en_GB especially if there is not difference in the language on the titlepage.
<ChrisWoollard> speaking of english. My english in that sentence wasn't great. I should really think before writing
<ChrisWoollard_> Just to clarify the title pages for 10.10
<ChrisWoollard_> There appears to be a discrepancy between the svgs.
<ChrisWoollard_> Some of the image have "Second Edition" written on them.
<ChrisWoollard_> s/image/images
<ChrisWoollard_> I also notice that on some of the images the 10.10 is written in small-caps and on others it isn't. Can you check and make sure everything is as you would expect?
<godbyk> Hey, thorwil. Can you add PDFs of the default letter-size and A4-size title pages to the repository?
<godbyk> thorwil: I'll update the latex code to point to the new filenames.
<thorwil> godbyk: i can, but i thought we wanted to avoid such files that could be generated
<godbyk> thorwil: typically we do. I think I disabled the autogeneration of the PDFs in the Makefile somewhere along the way because inkscape wasn't doing a very good job.
<godbyk> thorwil: I can re-enable it and we can see how the results look.
<thorwil> godbyk: yes, please. latest inkscape release should be fine
<godbyk> thorwil: okay, I'll give it a shot.
<godbyk> (sadly, this means I'll have to wait forever for inkscape to load -- it hates my large font collection)
<godbyk> thorwil: do I need to use any other args besides --export-text-to-path?
<godbyk> thorwil: oh, and just so I'm sure I understand, the title page SVGs are named titlepage-LANGCODE.svg, correct?
<thorwil> godbyk: not if it defaults to expoert-area-is-page (as opposed to drawing)
<godbyk> I think it defaults to export area = page, but I'll specify it just to be safe.
<godbyk> The default DPI is 90 for --export-dpi=DPI.  Is that sufficient?
<thorwil> godbyk: only counts for rasterization. there is nothing to raster
<godbyk> 'kay.
<thorwil> if there was, we could easily need about 300 for lulu or such
<godbyk> agreed
<godbyk> this makefile has gotten really messy over time.
<thorwil> that's the nature of things
<dutchie> especially Makefiles
<godbyk> Hey, dutchie.  How are you at Makefiles? <evil grin>
<godbyk> Looking through it, I'm thinking about replacing the Makefile with a shell script instead.
<thorwil> godbyk: shell? not haskell?
<godbyk> thorwil: I was considering FORTRAN for a bit.
<thorwil> well, not FORTRAN, but FORTH: http://vividpicture.com/aleks/atari/forth.jpg
<godbyk> Hey, ChrisWoollard.. stable connection yet? :)
<ChrisWoollard> yes
<ChrisWoollard> it is ok now
<ChrisWoollard> I think there was a flakey server. My client tried another server after a couple of retries. Now it seems stable.
<ChrisWoollard> thorwil?
<thorwil> ChrisWoollard!
<ChrisWoollard> hello
<ChrisWoollard> did you see my previous message about the svgs?
<ChrisWoollard> some mention second edition
<thorwil> ChrisWoollard: i did not. all "Second Edition" strings should be on their own, hidden layers
<ChrisWoollard> when i looked. they were visible on some images and not others.
<ChrisWoollard> Ok. I see. on some images the layer has been left visible.
<thorwil> found one. next push will fix it
<ChrisWoollard> ok.
<ChrisWoollard> i didn't realise they were different layers. It i did, i could have fixed that myself.
<ChrisWoollard> that sould have been "If it did"
<thorwil> ChrisWoollard: i look on the bright side if people don't touch "my" SVGs ;)
<ChrisWoollard> I know what you mean. If people don't touch, they don't break.
<ChrisWoollard> thanks for the help :)
<thorwil> ChrisWoollard: thanks for caring!
<thorwil> godbyk: pushed to rev 54 to hide "Second Edition"s and to replace the globe icon with a better one
<manualbot> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/revision/54 | http://bazaar.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual -r 54
<thorwil> 4 poles ... what have i been smoking?
<ChrisWoollard> no idea ;)
<ChrisWoollard> thanks for that. I wil create the pdf versions for files for the manual later.
<thorwil> ChrisWoollard: weren't the results of godbyk's attempt to generate the PDFs on the fly satisfying?
<ChrisWoollard> I don't think that works.
<ChrisWoollard> with lucid-e2 we had to do them manually.
<ChrisWoollard> maybe for the translations it works.
<ChrisWoollard> but the manual has two that it uses for fallback
<ChrisWoollard> if it cannot find other versions
<thorwil> ChrisWoollard: last state of today i know of was godbyk looking into it, if can avoid it this time
<ChrisWoollard> I will talk to him later to check where he got to.
<ChrisWoollard> There are no commits for it yet from him
<ChrisWoollard> evening jenkins
<jenkins> hey chris
<godbyk> yeah, I'm trying to fix the makefile.. or replace it with a shell script.
<ChrisWoollard> how long do you think that magic will take?
<ChrisWoollard> or is it voodoo
<godbyk> I probably won't get to it 'til later this evening.
<godbyk> You're welcome to work on it if you'd like.
<dutchie> how would a shell script be better?
<dutchie> oh no, my spooks iplayering has failed
<godbyk> dutchie: only in that Makefile keeps trying to grab the wrong target or fiddle with dependencies.  (it's not really make's problems; most likely because I'm not the best at writing makefiles.)
<ChrisWoollard> what are you actually trying to achieve with the makefile?
<godbyk> ChrisWoollard: it should generate the title page PDF if it doesn't already exist or if it's older than the source svg.
<godbyk> there's code in there to do that.
<godbyk> but the makefile is whining about other little issues.
<godbyk> and my brain's not fully functional today. :)
<ChrisWoollard> That does sound really tricky. I think it is beyond me, esp. as i have never tried to write a makefile.
<flan> makefiles are really nothing more than a collection of commands grouped under keyword headers with conditions.
<flan> What I just wrote took more effort than creating a simple one.
<flan> Though, granted, the makefile for something like the manual's probably a lot more complex than those for small projects.
<ChrisWoollard> :)
#ubuntu-manual 2010-09-29
<flan> My point was that it's not hard to learn.
<flan> And they're not confusing after you know how they work.
 * flan has one evening to put together a plan for AppDevWeek...
<flan> Has jenkins built a PPA that we can use to spread the code or should I make tarballs available?
<flan> Anyone here on Lucid?
<humphreybc> test?
#ubuntu-manual 2010-09-30
<daker> godbyk, pls i need that staging server ASAP
 * flan wishes jenkins were here.
<ubuntujenkin> flan: ping
<flan> jenkins, hi.
 * flan is nervous.
<jenkins> hey flan i made it in time
<flan> #ubuntu-classroom; #ubuntu-classroom-chat; #ubuntu-classroom-backstage
<jenkins> good lcuk I will just join the last one
<jenkins> i am in the others
<daker> good luck flan
<jenkins> I am really pleased you are doing it.
<flan> Okay, script ready enough...
 * flan remains nervous.
<flan> Thanks, daker.
<jenkins> script is great
<jenkins> I am glad we have not started screenshots http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/ubuntu-font-set-as-default-for-ubuntu-10-10/
<flan> Well, I think that went reasonably well.
<flan> Considering all the minor issues that came up during my practice run on Tuesday.
<flan> Thanks for your help, jenkins. And you, too, daker.
<jenkins> it was great flan, people will read the logs
<zkriesse> flan: Ya did fine
<jenkins> np
<jenkins> glad to help i have not been much use
<zkriesse> flan: The first session is always the hardest as you've no idea what to expect
<flan> Yeah... I was reaklly expecting more people.
<flan> really*
<zkriesse> Ja
<zkriesse> It happens
<flan> I guess that's what logs are for, though.
<zkriesse> Indeed
<flan> And the fact that the session prior was cancelled probably didn't help much.
<flan> Since it was about documentation.
<zkriesse> Well now I must vacuum my basement
<flan> And I must get back to work.
 * flan only got one hour off.
<zkriesse> ARGH!
<serapophis> nice work flan ;-)
<flan> Thanks.
<serapophis> i really enjoyed your class ;-)
<flan> Sorry it didn't work out so smoothly for you. :(
<zkriesse> serapophis: Stargate SG-1 fan?
<serapophis> not really but i dig the original movie big time
<flan> Please let us know of anything we can do to improve the user experience.
<zkriesse> serapophis: Ah...i just caught e apophis part...
<zkriesse> stargate rocks majore
<zkriesse> but I must go vacuum...the dust bunnies are carrying off my bed as we speak!
 * zkriesse grabs shotgun and vacuum
<serapophis> zkriesse, serapophis is a mix of seraph and apophis ;-)
<serapophis> flan, how about a progress bar while up- or downloading (and automatic retry if the first try fails)
<daker> jenkins, shutter's countdown is just a notification that's updates every second
<daker> using pynotify
<flan> serapophis, unfortunately, urllib2 doesn't have a call-back function (I really wanted a progress bar, too), but it should give you the option to retry if it times out.
<jenkins> daker: I could not get them working. Is pynotify in all distros?
<flan> I may need to shorten the timeout window from its current, like, three minutes, though.
<flan> I had it long for dial-up users.
<daker> jenkins, no idea
<jenkins> i will add it to the todo list I like the idea
<daker> jenkins, where qs.o is hosted ?
<jenkins> qs.o? as in the server or the website?
<daker> the website
<flan> godbyk has quickshot.org.
<jenkins> godbyk: 's server
<daker> oki
<daker> jenkins, flan also increasing the countdown to 10sec instead of 3 will help the contributor
<jenkins> yea that will help
<flan> That's easy to do. It's a constant in screenshot_detail.py.
<flan> Can you change it, jenkins?
<flan> (It's near the top)
<jenkins> I will have a look now
<flan> Though ten seems like overkill.
<flan> I found 3 slow in my testing.
<jenkins> I agree go to 5?
<flan> And if we're not using something like pynotify, it might seem like the system froze.
<flan> Five's good with me.
<flan> If you can get a notification system working, just add it to the countdown callback.
<flan> It should be a single call.
<jenkins> I will not be able to look at that untill next week. i ahve chnaged the time to 5 seconds
<flan> Yay! Rorona just got delivered!
<jenkins> whats that?
 * flan will totally not be writing code this weekend.
<flan> A game.
<flan> RPG.
<jenkins> have fun :)
<flan> I hope to.
<flan> Too much overtime at work.
<flan> Not enough sleeping.
<jenkins> opps i have loads of uncommited stuff I will need to work out what that is
<flan> bzr diff
<jenkins> yea there is a lot. I need some sleep
<jenkins> thanks very much flan I am going to say night
#ubuntu-manual 2010-10-01
<c7p> hello all i sent yesterday a mail  to ML about the next meeting, we don't have much time till the final release so if a meeting will take place before this date this has to be done these these week (1-6 of October)
<c7p> if you have some time sent a reply to that mail
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<Andre_Gondim> Does any one may check if is everything ok https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-website/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-manual-website-moved/pt_BR/+translate it's here, isn't it?
<Andre_Gondim> is it possible to have the style of manuel to be translated in rosetta too?
<dutchie> the style?
<Andre_Gondim> yes, this http://files.ubuntu-manual.org/style-guide.pdf
<dutchie> aha
<Andre_Gondim> my team ask me if is it possible
<dutchie> godbyk: ^^
<Andre_Gondim> it will be helpful
<dutchie> we will investigate
#ubuntu-manual 2010-10-02
<daker> hola
<thorwil> aloah
<daker> The next meeting will be in tomorrow ?
<thorwil> daker: i know that c7p (?) tried to schedule one, but i saw no echo
 * thorwil has nothing to contribute, besides what he did already
<daker> thorwil, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/msg02231.html
<thorwil> ok
<daker> jenkins said : The next meeting is 3rd October at 8.00 utc in #ubuntu-manual
<thorwil> good night!
<zkriesse> Muscovy: ping
<Muscovy> zkriesse: pong
<zkriesse> Muscovy: pm?
<Muscovy> Sure.
#ubuntu-manual 2010-10-03
<synergetic> yesssssss <3 filezilla
<synergetic> oop. wrong channel.
<b1ackcr0w> hello Popey!
<b1ackcr0w> installing Ubuntu on a friends machine :)
<popey> hi b1ackcr0w :)
<popey> hehe
<popey> and I'm using ubuntu on my mums!
<b1ackcr0w> mumbuntu!!
<popey> yes!
<b1ackcr0w> used that "how to describe open source to your grandma" from oggcamp 1 last night
<b1ackcr0w> worked a charm
<popey> :)
<popey> not seen that!
<b1ackcr0w> that french chap
<b1ackcr0w> forgot his name
<b1ackcr0w> the diffrence between a jar of jam and a recipie for jam
<popey> Bruno
<popey> bumped into him in dublin last weekend!
<b1ackcr0w> they all got it 100%
<b1ackcr0w> top chap
<b1ackcr0w> surprising how useful barcamp stuff like that is
<popey> yeah
<synergetic> there's something written on the inside of my spoon ring... and it turns out it's a stamp from the original flatware company that made the spoon
<daker> so, no meeting for today ?
<synergetic> daker: doesn't seem like anyone else is around. probably busy editing and such
<daker> :s
<daker> we don't have much time
<daker> the manual should be ready before the next Sunday
<ChrisWoollard> Hello
<ChrisWoollard> I  guess nobody else is here.
<daker> i don't think so
<daker> opps wrong window :)
<daker> ChrisWoollard, yeah
<ChrisWoollard> ;)
#ubuntu-manual 2011-09-27
<c7p> hello all
<c7p> godbyk: ping
<c7p> just wanted to ask if you have checked my mail on oneiric series tasks, check it and reply me when you can
<c7p> see you tomorrow
<ChrisWoollard> gn
<c7p> hey ChrisWoollard, have you checked my mail ?
<ChrisWoollard> No, I'll take a look after I have finished loaded the dishwasher
<c7p> a ok, feel free to share your thoughts after reading it
<c7p> goodnight
#ubuntu-manual 2011-09-29
<c7p> hello all
<c7p> daker, godbyk: ping
<godbyk> c7p: pong
<c7p> what's up !
<c7p> i try almost a week to find you on :P
<godbyk> c7p: yeah, I've been swamped at work.
<c7p> i understand
<c7p> have you managed to read my message ?
<godbyk> c7p: I think I read it, but don't remember much of it.
<godbyk> you wanted to update the website, right?
<c7p> ah ok
<c7p> yeah
<godbyk> it's not currently in a place where it's easy for you to do that, but I'll try to move it somewhere so that you can.
<c7p> ok cool
<c7p> could you for now update the jobs page with the list that i sent you ? or is there anything i can do for you in order to ease you?
<c7p> godbyk: i just want to finish with the jobs page, i order to start sending out mails for new authors. i'm prety sure that we can manage to release the book on time
<godbyk> c7p: Yeah, I'll try to update the jobs page this evening for you.  I'll send you an email when it's done.
<c7p> ok thx
<godbyk> np
<c7p> just remove the installation as chapter, Mario is already assigned to it
<godbyk> ok
#ubuntu-manual 2011-10-01
<c7p> hello all
<c7p> godbyk: aloha
<godbyk> Hey, c7p.
<godbyk> I just finished updating the jobs page: http://ubuntu-manual.org/jobs.  What do you think?
<c7p> perfect !
<c7p> sorry for pinging too much lately
<godbyk> no worres.
<godbyk> no worries, rather.
<c7p> godbyk: is there http://planet.ubuntu-manual.org/ anymore ?
<godbyk> c7p: That was hosted by dutchie, I think.
<c7p> ah ok
#ubuntu-manual 2011-10-02
<nisshh> hey guys
<nisshh> whats up?
<nisshh> <.< bad timing :)
<nisshh> whoever see's this first: ive come back after ages away to help out once again
<rigved> hi everyone.
<rigved> i heard that the ubuntu manual project needs help to get the oneiric version out on time.
<rigved> i have already sent an e-mail to jobs@ubuntu-manual.org with all the required details.
<jeyanthan> Hi Team, just got a mail fwd from my friend from Ubuntu manual stating that you are in need of volunteers !
<jeyanthan> I was expecting if there is a better way to file as a volunteer instead of mailing to jobs@ubuntu-manual.org .. something like filling a form ?
<c7p> hey nisshh
<nisshh> c7p, hey dude
<c7p> WHAT'S UP ?
 * c7p sorry for caps
<nisshh> c7p, not much dude, just life is finally falling into place for me, so i finally have a bit of time to come back and contribute to the manual
<c7p> i'm happy for you :D
<nisshh> thanks :)
<c7p> you were chapter author ?
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> original auther of the cmd chapter
<c7p> on which chapter ?
<c7p> ah yeah
<nisshh> but im happy to do whatever now
<nisshh> editing would suite me
<c7p> great
<c7p> could you manage troubleshooting chapter ?
<nisshh> maybe
<nisshh> ill have a look first
<c7p> ok
<nisshh> i really need some sleep right now though
<nisshh> ill catch you tomorrow though
<c7p> no problem
<nisshh> is the main branch still at lp:ubuntu-manual?
<c7p> you may contact me
<nisshh> cool
<c7p> yap
<nisshh> sweet, ill check it out tomorrow after work
<c7p> thanks :D
<nisshh> np
<nisshh> im still subscribed to the ML and everything too
<nisshh> gnight
<c7p> goodnight
<c7p> hey godbyk
<tomswartz07> hey everyone
<c7p> hey tomswartz07
<tomswartz07> ive been following the Ubuntu Manual project ever since Ben started it a few years ago, mostly idly watching from the side with its developments and reading up on the mailing lists.
<tomswartz07> long story short, i see that this past release has been delayed- and i was wondering what i may be able to do to help
<tomswartz07> im no major expert with LaTeX, but i can certainly hold my own
<tomswartz07> any ideas on something that I could jump in and help with?
<c7p> hm wanna become an author ?
<c7p> actually you could help and in another way
<tomswartz07> whats that?
<c7p> you said that you know basics of latex right ?
<c7p> e.g identifying code
<tomswartz07> you bet. used it for about 2 dozen physics lab reports
<c7p> and understanding syntax
<c7p> hehe i guess you are an expert in contrast with me :P
<c7p> on this release new authors will write their sections in odts
<tomswartz07> haha, hey, dont be modest here. it was mostly copy-pasta the template i made up
<c7p> so we need some people to convert odt to latex
<godbyk> tomswartz07: For the Oneiric edition, we're going to let the authors write their text in whatever format they like (e.g., LibreOffice or plain text) and we'll have a small group of people who convert that (by hand) to LaTeX.
<c7p> i know only latex tags that project uses, nothing more
 * c7p thx Kevin :)
<godbyk> You can find a list of the LaTeX commands we're using in our style guide: http://files.ubuntu-manual.org/style-guide.pdf
<godbyk> (The style guide needs to be updated at some point, but I haven't gotten around to it yet. So if you have any questions about any of it or if you think something's missing, feel free to pester me about it.)
<tomswartz07> ok, cool. so its mostly just a copy-paste kind of deal, so long as the commands are right?
<godbyk> tomswartz07: Yeah, you'd be copying and pasting their text and then formatting it using our LaTeX commands.
<tomswartz07> mmmm, syntax formatting.
 * tomswartz07 *tab tab tab*
<godbyk> tomswartz07: It's glamorous work, let me tell ya! ;-)
<tomswartz07> between you and I, i broke a keyboard at work because i hit the tab key too many times while updating the formatting syntax on their website.
<godbyk> tomswartz07: Ha! I won't tell, I promise.  Handily, we don't have much tab-indenting in our LaTeX code.
<godbyk> Lots of backslashes and curly braces, though. :)
<tomswartz07> haha. well, thats good. :P
<c7p> Tom, do you want to become an author of a chapter section ?
<tomswartz07> Im up for whatever you think you need the most help with.
<c7p> currently we need authors to write material
<tomswartz07> well then, im up for it :)
<c7p> after writing we will need editors and latex guys like you :P
<c7p> cool
<c7p> do you use gwibber or empathy ?
<tomswartz07> used to- havent done so recently. Is that what the topics are on?
<c7p> yes there are sections covering these applications
<c7p> let me tell you available sections
<c7p> Setting Ubuntu One
<c7p> Ubuntu One preferences
<c7p> Watching videos and movies (covers Totem)
<c7p> Using instant messaging (covers Empathy)
<c7p> Microblogging (covers Gwibber)
<c7p> Getting online (covers Mozilla Firefox)
<c7p> Customizing your Desktop (covering Appearance)
<c7p> and Troubleshooting chapter sections
<c7p> let me know what sections of the above do you prefer, if you want to contribute as author
<tomswartz07> well, i can't do totem (it wont work on my dvi monitor, and i was never able to figure out why)
<tomswartz07> i would, however be interested in either Customizing your Desktop, or Instant Messaging.
<tomswartz07> they seem like fairly straightforward topics
<c7p> good :)
<c7p> what version of ubuntu do you use ?
 * c7p silly questions :P
<tomswartz07> haha, im on 11.04
<c7p> nice, 11.04 has the mail indicator right ?
<tomswartz07> you betcha
<c7p> ok i guess you can take IM section
<c7p> with the condition to work on 11.10 when testing empathy :P
<tomswartz07> sure- i was actually thinking of flipping up to 11.10 this coming weekend anyway. haha
<c7p> hehe
<c7p> cool so from now on i call you author :
<c7p> :P
<tomswartz07> well, this is pretty awesome!
<c7p> again a silly question, how many hours in average can you spend on this section per week ?
<tomswartz07> hm, well i suppose i could set aside an hour or so each night- so 7 or 8 hours per week?
<c7p> neat :D
<tomswartz07> i could do more, if you think it might help?
<c7p> no no
<c7p> the first thing that you must have in mind is to enjoy contributing
<c7p> extra hours that are tiring won
<c7p> t help essentially
<tomswartz07> haha ok
<c7p> author have you tested our bzr branch in the past ?
<tomswartz07> a long time ago, not since ben stepped down
<c7p> ok
<tomswartz07> its not that big of a deal to bzr pull the branch though
<c7p> i just wanted to know if you would use bzr to push your work or the new system with odt files that new authors will use
<c7p> so bzr works for you ?
<tomswartz07> yeah, i have experience using bzr for some of my own code projects
<c7p> cool
<c7p> let me know if you need anything
<tomswartz07> ok- i have a few questions, though.
<c7p> fire them away
<tomswartz07> okay, so Im doing the IM section, testing on 11.10, and writing up content similar to the editions in the past. Are there any specifics that I should cover (other than just general use), or is it just open-ended?
<tomswartz07> because ive never actually contributed, i tended to just skim over any communications that covered the topic.
<c7p> you may browse the 10.10 book to see how authors write things, it's not big deal
<c7p> as an author you are free to add new subsections or remove existings
<c7p> you choose this
<tomswartz07> ok. i wasnt sure if there was a set methodolgy that you folks stuck to.
<c7p> no, no methology. you must only have in mind that the section you are working on should be understood from beginners, and shouldn't be too shot neither too long
<c7p> by beginners i mean users that have previous experience with computers
<tomswartz07> novices, i guess the term would be?
<c7p> i'm not a native speaker, but i guess that's a better term "novices"
<c7p> anything else ?
<tomswartz07> one last- how much do you depend on the odt formatting for the writeups? I figure, because I am familiar with latex, its not that big of a problem to compose it already in the latex format
<tomswartz07> if it will screw up all of the works, however, then its not that big of a deal- i just thought it might be able to save some work in the long run
<c7p> writeups ?
 * c7p my engilsh aren't so good
<tomswartz07> the section that i am writing- sorry! :x
<godbyk> tomswartz07: You can write it directly in LaTeX if you like.
<godbyk> We're just offering the ODT option to authors who aren't familiar with LaTeX (and don't want to learn it).
<tomswartz07> ah, i understand now.
<godbyk> If you run 'make' to build the PDF (and ensure you didn't break anything) before committing, then it's perfectly fine to edit the .tex files directly.
<tomswartz07> godbyk: 'make'? im guessing that this is more involved than a simple pdflatex compile, correct?
#ubuntu-manual 2012-09-24
<freedomrun> hello .. there is some confusion here at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI .. the problem that could make confusion is done when AMD divided it`s drivers and now radeon HD3000 series are called legancy which are not the same "legancy" cards the manual talks about .. please could someone fix that so the new users won`t be confused more than it is necesary
<pleia2> freedomrun: those docs are handled by the folks in #ubuntu-doc (not here), and it's a wiki, so anyone actually can edit it if they log in :)
<freedomrun> pleia2, thnx for info :)
<pleia2> sure, thanks for caring about the documentation
<freedomrun> pleia2, np anything I can do
<bootlkjkgf> mornin' All
<CarstenG> Hi
<hannie> hi CarstenG
<CarstenG> Hi Hannie
<hannie> CarstenG, do you know anything about po4a?
<CarstenG> Well, not really
<hannie> ok, I wanted to ask Kevin about it, but he is not in
<hannie> I am going to send an email instead
<CarstenG> I played a little with it, but did not yet find out, what I wanted.
<hannie> basically we use it to make a .pot file for Launchpad
<CarstenG> I searched for a way to remove some tex command from the pot file, like \frontcover or so.
<CarstenG> so that they don't apper on Launchpad
<hannie> how about find/replace all?
<CarstenG> Well, this would be "hand work" and has to be done after each recreation of the pot file
<hannie> you can edit a pot file like any other text file
<CarstenG> Yes, sure
<CarstenG> But I mean, after each "make ubuntu-manual.pot" these commands are again in the pot file
<hannie> ok, I see what you mean. let me think
<CarstenG> And I would like to teach po4a to ignore \frontcover in the same way as for example \frontmatter or \appendix
<hannie> btw, i noticed some info text like names of editors appears in the pot file too
<CarstenG> Because \appendix and such commands are LaTeX commands which are known by po4a
<CarstenG> So it ignores them
<CarstenG> But \frontcover is defined in our ubuntu-manual.cls and so po4 don't know it
<hannie> it does NOT ignore the info in the beginning of some chapters, but it should
<CarstenG> do you have an example?
<hannie> one moment
<hannie> ay, this is looking for a needle in a haystack ):
<hannie> I stumbled upon it while translating. I will send it to you when I see it
<CarstenG> ok
<CarstenG> Do you mean something like this?
<CarstenG> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/precise-e2/+pots/ubuntu-manual/nl/50/+translate
<hannie> I'll have a look
<hannie> Almost. But what you see here after the i icon was the message to be translated itself
<hannie> Not a big deal really. I shouldn't bother you with such trivialities ;)
<CarstenG> ok :-)
<CarstenG> But in this example we can remove this comment from the pot file by making a blank line in the ubuntu-manual.tex between \listoftodos and \include{frontmatter/prologue}
<hannie> ah, good to know this. But then we should inform authors via our mailing list
<hannie> I do not see \listoftodos in Prologue anymore, so this problem is solved
<hannie> in Quantal I mean
<CarstenG> If I understand po4a in the right way, the it takes all text which is not divided by a blank line into one block and all comments in this block are put to the top of this block
<CarstenG> No, I mean in the main tex file
<CarstenG> see
<hannie> I am currently trying to find out what po4a does because I want to include fuzzies in the now pot file
<CarstenG> \include{frontmatter/copyright}
<CarstenG> \tableofcontents
<CarstenG> \listoftodos
<CarstenG> \include{frontmatter/prologue}
<hannie> *new
<CarstenG> here is no blank between \listoftodos and \include{frontmatter/prologue}
<CarstenG> and so the comments fromthe start of  prologue.tex come to the pot file
<hannie> It is a good thing to analyze po4a. It is a very useful tool, but not easy to understand
<hannie> I think it makes msgid's of paragraphs, everything between 2 enters
<CarstenG> I don't understand what you mean: fuzzys to the pot file?
<CarstenG> Yes, this I think, too.
<hannie> Yes, we want to transfer translations to a new version, but when there is a slight change LP does not transfer the translation
<CarstenG> a pot file is only the template for the translation, so it can't have fussy translations
<CarstenG> there will be in the po files, or?
<hannie> but you can merge it with a previous version, so the existing translations are transferred
<CarstenG> A, you mean, that you get the old translation as suggestion for the new changed string to LP?
<hannie> I am experimenting with command msgmerge --previous
<hannie> CarstenG, exactly
<hannie> It is a pain for translators to have to copy/paste existing translations
<CarstenG> I can imagine
<CarstenG> Did you try it "by hand"? So, add a fuzzy string to the pot file, and upload it to LP
<CarstenG> Does LP recognise the fussy string as suggestion?
<hannie> No, that is the problem
<hannie> There has been discussion on Ubuntu-translators, but LP does not want to do anything about this problem
<hannie> All translations of strings that have slight changes are lost (even if only a comma changed)
<hannie> And I cannot ask our authors/editors not to make slight changes
<CarstenG> puuh, this is really bad.
<hannie> it is. Therefore I have contacted the po4a developers
<CarstenG> The worst thing is not that LP doesn't manage this modified strings.
<hannie> quote: IMO this is an issue with Launchpad, it should display changes like
<hannie> Lokalize to help translators.  Po4a calls msgmerge --previous since at
<hannie> least version 0.40.2.
<CarstenG> The worst is, that the LP developers do not want to change it.
<hannie> on the other hand, people working for LP do it for free, like us
<CarstenG> Yes, sure
<hannie> So, if I can do it with po4a --previous I will be more than happy
<CarstenG> But with this feature they would make a lot people happy
<hannie> Then I can upload the changed, merged po file to LP
<sagaci> is anyone going to UDS?
<CarstenG> because they don't need to do stupid copy paste work
<hannie> sagaci, in Oslo isn't it?
<CarstenG> UDS?
<sagaci> Copenhagen
<hannie> sagaci, ay, yes
<hannie> sagaci, no, too far from France
<hannie> CarstenG, Ubuntu Development Summit
<sagaci> 30hours from Australia via london :)
<hannie> we can attend remotely
<hannie> CarstenG, I will let the ML know if I succeed in copying fuzzies
<CarstenG> sagaci, long trip :-)
<CarstenG> Hannie, great
<CarstenG> I have just subscribed to the po4a list
<CarstenG> I will ask there about the ignore function of po4a
<hannie> oh, that is a good idea. You can also visit their site with a lot of good information
<CarstenG> you mean http://po4a.alioth.debian.org/
<hannie> or join them in their chatroom
<hannie> yes
<CarstenG> I tried to find a hint in the documentation, but i failed
<CarstenG> Yes, there is only one bot and me :-)
<hannie> ok, probably nothing on ignore
<hannie> that doesn't help. But I did get an immediate answer to my email
<hannie> from denis Didier
<CarstenG> btw did you make a subscribtion?
<CarstenG> to the list?
<hannie> not yet, just sent an email to the address I found on their site
<CarstenG> Normally one has to send a blank email with "subscribe" in the header to the list
<CarstenG> and then get and auto reply with instructions
<hannie> po4a-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org. No need to subscribe
<CarstenG> But I did not yet get a response
<CarstenG> Ah ok
<CarstenG> then I write directly
<hannie> better. I was suprised to get an answer so quickly
<hannie> btw it was Denis Barbier
<hannie> cya guys. Time to relax ;)
<hannie> I am going to play Anno 1404, it is addictive
<CarstenG> see you Hannie
<CarstenG> Have fun :-)
#ubuntu-manual 2012-09-25
<CarstenG> Hi at all
<bootinfdsds> CarstenG, Hi there !
<CarstenG> Hi
<bootinfdsds> Hi just listening to this :: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org:8000/uupc.mp3
<bootinfdsds> I take it you into the Ubuntu Manual ??
<bootinfdsds> CarstenG, you are into the Manual ??
<CarstenG> bootinfdsds, you mean that we should mention this podcast in the manual?
<bootinfdsds> CarstenG, Not really .. just spreading the glospel , I guess .. it's what I'm doing right now. What are you up to on the Manual-side ??
<CarstenG> Well, I'm a normal team member :-)
<CarstenG> Doing some translatin
<CarstenG> translation
<CarstenG> and doing some LaTeX coding
<CarstenG> more or less good :-)
<bootinfdsds> Oh Ok .. How do translate and collaborate to translate the Manual into my Language ? (Manx).
<CarstenG> The translation is done on the Launchpad website
<CarstenG> one moment
<CarstenG> Go to https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual
<CarstenG> choose your language
<CarstenG> and begin. :-)
<CarstenG> Ahh, you should join the ubuntu-manual team first
<CarstenG> go here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-manual
<CarstenG> and join the team
<CarstenG> Do you have already a Launchpad account?
<CarstenG> bootinfdsds, I have to leave now.
<CarstenG> If you have any questions come to the IRC or write to the mailing list: ubuntu-manual@lists.launchpad.net
<CarstenG> See you
<CarstenG> And thanks for helping to translate the Ubuntu Manual!
<CrazyLemon> anyone alive?
#ubuntu-manual 2012-09-26
<bootlkjkgf> ok
#ubuntu-manual 2012-09-27
<CarstenG> Hi at all
<hannie> Hi alone
<CarstenG> :-9
#ubuntu-manual 2012-09-28
<CrazyLemon> hey guys
<CrazyLemon> anyone alive? :)
<godbyk> Hey, CrazyLemon.
#ubuntu-manual 2012-09-29
<CrazyLemon> hey guys i was wondering is there a logo for ubuntu manual and if yes - can i use it on our site?
#ubuntu-manual 2012-09-30
<godbyk> Hey, thorwil. Are you around?
<thorwil> godbyk: yes
<godbyk> I've got a few title pages for you to generate, if you're game. Also, do you want to create a new design for quantal or shall we stick with the existing design?
<thorwil> godbyk: i really just can'T be bothered to change the design
<godbyk> thorwil: No problem.
<godbyk> Do you have time to whip up a couple translated title pages?
<thorwil> yes
<godbyk> Cool. It looks like we'll need Spanish (es) and Slovenian (sl) for precise-e2.
<godbyk> I think the Slovenian translation team already created a draft title page (it's in the repository).
<CarstenG> Hi at all
<CarstenG> Kevin, are you online?
<godbyk> Hey, CarstenG.
<godbyk> I think I may have a fix for the index problems. I'm testing it now.
<CarstenG> hi Kevin.
<CarstenG> sounds good :-)
<CarstenG> Can you please check the merge proposal from Jose
<godbyk> Yeah.
<godbyk> It looked like you merged it (per the proposal), but I didn't see an update to the repository. Did you push after merging?
<CarstenG> I tried to merge it to the branch, but it looks like I was not successful :-)
<godbyk> Okay.
<godbyk> I'll give it a shot here, then.
<CarstenG> I thought, I can make the merge only on LP
<CarstenG> How is the right way?
<godbyk> Okay, it should be merged in the branch now.
<godbyk> Well, I run bzr merge lp:~txelu70/ubuntu-manual/ubuntu-manual, then commit and push.
<godbyk> That sets the status to Merged in LP.
#ubuntu-manual 2013-09-23
<F014> godbyk: ping.
<F014> godbyk: You there .. hi ?
<F014> godbyk: I notice it seems hard , as of late  to get hold of the admins for Ubuntu Manual .. with weeks going by with no IRC presence   (as ppl aren't always easy to get hold of ).. Soo I'll just reiterate and shoot with my question ..
<F014> godbyk: I wasn't sure how to check the Ubuntu manual logs to see if there was any changes to the Ru version .. any change last week ? .. as mentioned in my question 3 days ago .. [ http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/09/20/%23ubuntu-manual.html ]
<godbyk> F014: I'm here.
<F014> cool stuff .. hello.
<godbyk> F014: What was your earlier question?  I may have been offline when you posed it.
<F014> godbyk: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/09/20/%23ubuntu-manual.html
<godbyk> F014: The 13.10 version of the manual isn't available for translation yet.
<F014> is there any change in the last week to the 13.04 russian version of the manual ?
<godbyk> F014: The manual should be available for translation about the same time Ubuntu 13.10 itself is released.
<godbyk> Oh, 13.04?  Let me check.
<F014> thank-you.
<godbyk> It appears that the translation was last updated August 1.  <https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/raring/+translations>
<F014> ok thank-you .. Just to be sure .. that was the last instance of translation for the 13.04 Russian version ?
<godbyk> I assume so.  That's the date that Launchpad gives me, at least.
<godbyk> Are you working on the Russian translation?
<F014> ok thank-you .. I am not .. but I was told by a contributor that he had completed that language version of 13.04 .. guess not.
<godbyk> Ah, okay.
<godbyk> It looks like it's pretty close to being complete.
<godbyk> The next steps are:
<godbyk> 1. Finish translating all the text.
<godbyk> 2. Proofread everything and fix any errors.
<godbyk> 3. Take all the screenshots in Russian.
<godbyk> 4. Email me to let me know it's ready to be published.
<godbyk> 5. Wait for me to make some tweaks and publish it.
<F014> got it. Thank-you once again .. & good luck with the project.
<godbyk> No problem. Thanks for your interest!
<F014> godbyk: you still there, I think I have a problem ...#
<F014> godbyk:    ^ ??
<F014> godbyk: QUESTION : Can you confirm that he has done this ?? And to what extent of the Russian version ??? [ chat: http://bit.ly/1dEp2dK ] |   _His_ profile : https://launchpad.net/~3530555-x/+karma
<F014> godbyk: ping.
<godbyk> F014: pong.
<F014> can you see the above question ?
<godbyk> yep
<godbyk> I'm reading your links now
<F014> np
<godbyk> I see his suggestions listed.
<godbyk> I think they're awaiting another Russian translator to approve/accept the suggestions.
<godbyk> brb
<F014> OK .. are you sure about that ? .. & Why is this not now listed under the "Needs review" column of the Russian line in https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/raring/+translations ??
<godbyk> F014: When I click on the number in the 'needs review' review column, it takes me to this page: <https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/raring/+pots/ubuntu-manual/ru/+translate?show=new_suggestions>
<godbyk> I see some translations when I search that page for 'Swerkl'.
<F014> opening ..
<F014> godbyk: I see no change .. I don't understand [ my screenshot of yur instructions : http://bit.ly/1aZTazh  ] .. Can you give me a screenshot of yours ? / or at least where I can see his work ?
<godbyk> Sure.. one sec.
<godbyk> http://imgur.com/po3py40
<F014> opening .. thanks.
<godbyk> That's from this page <https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/raring/+pots/ubuntu-manual/ru/+translate?show=new_suggestions>.
<F014> Soo .. how much has he translated .. he originally said he did 770 words in total .. is this accurate ?
<F014> & more importantly .. how many words are there needed to be 'put in Russian review' before this can be completely finished ?
<godbyk> Hmm.. I'm not sure how to determine that. Sorry.
<godbyk> There are 32 'strings' that still need to be reviews plus another 188 strings that need to be translated.
<godbyk> A string can be an entire paragraph or a fraction of a sentence.
<godbyk> You can view the untranslated strings at <https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/raring/+pots/ubuntu-manual/ru/+translate?show=untranslated>.
<F014> Well, why doesn't the raring ubuntu manual show that his work is included in the 'Needs review' column  ??
<godbyk> There are 32 strings that need to be reviewed. On the first page, he had translated three or four of those. I didn't check all of them.
<godbyk> So it is showing his work.
<F014> OK .. very good , but i need to know two things to get this completed .. 1stly a minor point .. Why does the 'Last Changed' column not show a newer date (including his work) .. and 2ndly ..
<godbyk> I'm just guessing here.. but I think the 'last changed' column may be the date of the last reviewed translation. In other words, translations awaiting review don't affect the date.
<F014> Do I have to go through the untranslated part piece by piece to let my Russian friends know what figure is left of the untranslated Russian words, in order to get this finished, or what ?
<F014> I need figures .. of the untranslated words left to translate .. 'needing review' .. (?)
<godbyk> There are two things that Russian translators can do to help along the process:
<godbyk> 1. Translated the untranslated strings (available at <https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/raring/+pots/ubuntu-manual/ru/+translate?show=untranslated>).
<godbyk> 2. Proofread the strings needing review (at <https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/raring/+pots/ubuntu-manual/ru/+translate?show=new_suggestions>).
<godbyk> I don't have a word count for you. I can only tell you how many 'strings' are untranslated or need review.
<godbyk> If you follow those two links, though, you can get an idea of how much text still needs to be translated.
<F014> Ok . fair enough ..
<F014> My first question (of the two) was more about why the 'Needs review' column has not changed in numeric terms ? even though, he says it is done ?
<godbyk> I'm not sure.
<godbyk> As far as I understand it, one translator submits a translation (which goes into the 'needs review' column) and then another verifies that translation (which removes it from that column).
<godbyk> So he may have translated text and it's just waiting for another translator to come along and review it.
<F014> godbyk: OK .. I understand the process, well,  by now .. But how do _I_ know the change has occurred via the Needs review column, if it has not changed ?
<godbyk> Once the translations have been reviewed, the number in the 'needs review' column will drop.
<F014> godbyk: What I am trying to say is : How does anyone know Swerkl has made _any_ changes (that need reviewed) via the Translation Status page , if the "Needs review" column has not 'gone up' when he submits / or as you say in yur instructions : "1. Translated the untranslated strings" , as I *see no change* in this column from two weeks ago.
<godbyk> Ah, well, I assume the column count does go up.  And I see a few of his recent translations listed when I click on the number in that column.
<godbyk> As far as how the translators know when someone's submitted a new translation: I don't know. I don't do much work on the translation side of things.
<godbyk> But they can check the translations and see which strings are untranslated, which strings need review, etc. pretty easily.
<godbyk> I imagine translators regularly check those things when they're working on translating a project.
<godbyk> For a real answer, though, you'd have to contact the Russian translation team.
<F014> Ok .. I _may_ well have to .. However ..
<F014> When I click on the number (Needs review-"32") .. I see *no mention* of Swerkl in any of those logs ..
<godbyk> When I click on the needs review '32', I see Swerkl's name on the third string (#372) with a date of 2013-09-20.
<F014> godbyk: Well, why don't I see that , then ? [ http://bit.ly/1aZYse5 ]
<godbyk> F014: Ah, it may be because you don't have permissions to review suggestions or add translations.
<godbyk> I think you may have to be on the translation team or a project admin to do that.
<godbyk> The screenshot I posted earlier shows how it appears to me: http://i.imgur.com/po3py40.png
<godbyk> It's the same information as you can see, but it also shows me the suggested translations (that Swerkl provided) and a text box where I could enter a different translation.
<F014> But why doesn't this reflect what is *really* happening - to us , average users ? I mean, isn't that what 'openess' is all about ? & how am I supposed to see results, like this ?
 * F014 is baffled .. and needs to calm down.
<godbyk> I'm not sure why they don't show you the translation awaiting review.
<godbyk> My guess is that they don't show it to you because you can't review it anyway.
<godbyk> They probably assume that giving you the statistics (number of untranslated/needs reviewed strings) is enough.
 * F014 returns with cuppa tea ..
<F014> OK .. I can live with your answer .. but one thing .. the "(number of .../needs reviewed strings)" has *not been updated at all .. which is off putting to someone checking whether there has been any suggestions submitted in any way. (As I keep saying .. there is no change to that column from two weeks ago).
<godbyk> A couple possibilities I can think of to explain that:
<godbyk> 1. The system is broken.
<godbyk> 2. Someone has reviewed some strings and some new strings have been added.
<godbyk> That is, if someone reviewed, say, 4 strings but then someone translated 4 more strings, the number would stay the same.
<godbyk> To determine which case is true, you'd have to keep track of which strings need review.
<F014> ok .. but the untranslated column has not changed either (?) Surely, that would change ?
 * F014 drinks .. expecting the worst ...
<godbyk> I would expect the untranslated column to drop, yes.
<F014> ok .. but the untranslated column **has not** changed either .. in 2 weeks.
<godbyk> That may be true. It would seem true given that the 'last changed' date is August 1.
<godbyk> It looks like some of the strings in the 'untranslated' column have suggestions.
<F014> Do you see my conundrum ?
<godbyk> So apparently suggesting translations (i.e., those translations that haven't been reviewed yet) also count as 'untranslated'.
<godbyk> So the 188 untranslated strings include the 32 'needs review' strings.
<godbyk> If all of this is true, the only way for those numbers to drop (and for the date to change) is for translators to translate strings and approve those translations.
<F014> OK .. So who should I forward this problem to .. or is there already a bug for this ?
 * F014 want to progress the system .. for all users.
<godbyk> Here's a screenshot of a string in the' untranslated' column that has suggestions awaiting review: <http://imgur.com/MOObzMp>
<godbyk> You could file a bug against Launchpad. I think the translation system is also called 'Rosetta'.
<godbyk> I don't know if a bug exists for this or not.
<godbyk> I don't know if this is the intended behavior or not.
<F014> It would be beneficial for others to see proposed behavior on the details page , at least , I think  .. https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/raring/+pots/ubuntu-manual/ru/+details
<F014> i.e. just show show that you have 'made some change' etc .. it is rewarding to understand that.
<godbyk> When I click on the Filter link next to Swerkl's name, I get this page <https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/raring/+pots/ubuntu-manual/ru/+filter?person=3530555-x>
<F014> opening ..
<godbyk> That shows all the translations he's done (along with the date).
<godbyk> He's made 13 translations.
<F014> godbyk: That's brilliant .. I see the same ...
<godbyk> It looksl ike that list should include reviews translations, unreviewed suggestions, and rejected suggestions.
<godbyk> So you can get a complete list of his contributions.
<godbyk> Nice find!
<godbyk> :)
<F014> failt de complait ?
<godbyk> heh
<F014> .. I just meant is that us completed for this QnA ?
<F014>  ... he has been a busy bee , hasn't he .
<godbyk> Sure. Unless you had any other questions.
<godbyk> Yeah, the translators do a *ton* of work!
<godbyk> They're awesome!
<F014> got half an hour to talk about the project (so far this year) ?
<godbyk> I can chat a little bit, but I'll be in and out. I have some other work I have to get caught up on, too.
<F014> ok .. I will try to talk just until 'quarter to' (the hour) .. as I'm not sure how late it is at your end ... (?) .. Here goes ...
<F014> Ok .. So I think it was at a virtual UDS .. perhaps the first online google hangout one .. with Jono Bacomn and Elizabeth Crumbach (Xubuntu) .. in the community discussion I attended ..
<F014> it was perhaps 4 or 5 or 6 months ago .. around then ..
<F014> They mentioned the important notion that there was a grweat urgency to get a youtube video out there of how to translate the documents /documentation of the various Ubuntu projects ...
<F014> ... including the one we've been talking about .. ubuntu-manual.
<F014> As an admin ..
<godbyk> Oh, cool. I must've missed that session. I'll have to chase down a recording.
<F014> Has this cropt-up with you or your team , or has this discussion been furthered .. in a means to the end of creating a youtube video of how to contribute to the manual and basic doxcumentauion etc ?
<F014> **documentation etc .. ?
<godbyk> When we first started the project, we held some online classroom sessions.
 * F014 thinks this is important.
<godbyk> We haven't done anything lately, but perhaps we should.
<F014> but has anyone contacted you about doing a youtube video ?
<godbyk> I try to document most of our processes and procedures in our style guide. (The link to the style guide is in the channel topic.)
<F014> **instructional youtube video             ..... ?
<godbyk> Not to my knowledge.
 * F014 senses a fail in communication somewhere          .....   'cos ..
<F014> it was a very impotrtant *community* issue as I recall.
<F014> i.e. how to get ppl to contribute .. who cannot normally , otherwise ,    ... code .
<F014> ** contrib~ to the manual, that is.
<godbyk> Yeah. I know that the manual and the docs team both always need new contributors.
<godbyk> And I think both projects are good starting points for people who would like to contribute but don't know how to code (or aren't interested in coding).
 * F014 believes it would help the project tremendously .. if this could be done       (youtube instructional video)            |....  your thoughts ?
<godbyk> I think it's a fine idea.
<godbyk> We've tried to document our processes and make getting started really easy, but sometimes it's easier to follow along with a video instead of just following written instructions.
<F014> I concur , gladly.
<F014> Can I say that I have spoken to you , when I raise my points at my/the weekly meeting with Jono ?  ..
<F014> I'm sure he'd listen...
<F014> as he made the suggestion himself , but has forgotten to follow this up                .
<godbyk> About creating a tutorial/training video for getting started with the manual?  Sure.
<F014> OK .. Are you the lead dev. for the manual side of things , then ?
<godbyk> Sure, you could call me that. :)
 * F014 smiles.
<F014> I shall put it in an email asap.  and follow it up on Wednesday / Thursday when he does his weekly broadcast .. from the West Coast, then.
<godbyk> Sounds good. Let me know how it goes.
<F014> Will do . It's been a pleasure chatting to you , godbyk .
<godbyk> Nice chatting with you, too, F014.
<F014> Also, nice to see some action in the logs, too.
<godbyk> Yeah, it gets pretty quiet around here sometimes. :)
 * F014 gets disappeared. o/
